# Digging with a shovel is hard work



## rahimlee54 (Aug 27, 2016)

I needed to tell someone besides my wife and friends. Digging up old downspout lines that no longer function is not a fun week.












Just me and my shovel. Around 2/3 done, I need to get it finished so I can install the new 4" PVC. I called 3 places with no return call, next door neighbor said they couldnt get anyone a couple years ago to do anything without a trencher.

Jared


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Aug 27, 2016)

No thank you. 

Pretty house.


----------



## WingKKF (Aug 29, 2016)

Don't they rent out mini excavators or walk behind trenchers? Might be easier than digging manually.


----------



## Bill13 (Aug 29, 2016)

Use schedule 40 instead of the thin crap they want to sell you. I recommend cleanouts it each downspout too.


----------



## rahimlee54 (Aug 29, 2016)

WingKKF I dont think I could have used it for more than a couple of places plus it would been logistically difficult to get it to my house cheaply. 

Bill do you mean physically connected to the downspout or just a T right after the downspout? I have access around every 50 ft so I was contemplating no clean outs. Any input is greatly appreciated. I am planning on measuring and getting my parts list to take to the supply house tonight. I had planned on SCH 40 if available. I called around to 3 places to just find some 4 inch pipe. They didn't specify rating but price was 21.50 for 20ft so I'll find out tomorrow when I call. My other alternative is big box and it is way more cash almost double.






The above with a few crushed pipes is what I found. Clean them a couple times a years guys. That's my plan once I get everything installed.

Thanks
Jared


----------



## rahimlee54 (Oct 31, 2016)

Spray Foam seals leaky connections if needed.





Cleanouts






Another Run.

I finished and closed everything up. Over the winter I'll regrade the area and get a planting plan together for spring. 

I had these in place and closed for hurricane Matthew. Man they work extremely well, feels good to complete a project and have it work out. The pipe was SCH 40 not for pressure at the advice of the plumbing supply. I didnt grab any pics of the water flowing out but these pipes can handle ALOT of water. I ended up combining 4 downspouts and it pretty easily cleared the hurricane, I am still curious about flash flood amounts but I am pretty confident with the length of the run it should be fine.

Jared


----------



## WildBoar (Oct 31, 2016)

photos not showing up...


----------



## rahimlee54 (Oct 31, 2016)

1.





2.





3.





May this will work Couldn't edit anymore.


----------



## WingKKF (Oct 31, 2016)

I think it's a permission issue with the photo hosting. You have to make sure the content is viewable by the public. You can check this by looking at the photo links in a different browser or using the incognito or private browsing mode of your browser.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Oct 31, 2016)

Wonder if there are kurouchi, octagon handled shovels and spades


----------



## jessf (Oct 31, 2016)

You might consider a leaf separator at the downspout. Almost eliminates the need for a clean out. http://http://www.aquabarrel.com/media/images/products/abpDSFleA_LeafEater_Advanced_Installed_650x878_0559.png


----------



## ryan (Nov 1, 2016)

I hate using the shovel I avoid it whenever I can.


----------

